# Booster imac tournesol



## i.catch (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Ma mère a un imac tournesol et se plaint de sa lenteur ( navigation sur internet, ouverture d'appli ). Elle en a une utilisation de base ( mails, internet, photo). Voici ses caractéristiques :

Nom de lordinateur :    iMac
  Modèle dordinateur :    PowerMac4,5
  Type de processeur :    PowerPC G4  (2.1)
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Vitesse du processeur :    800 MHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    256 Ko
  Mémoire :    256 Mo

Comment le booster ? Cela vaut-il le coup ou vaut-il mieux en acheter un autre ? Merci.


----------



## pierre22 (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour
Réparer les autorisations (il est parfois nécessaire de recommencer 3 fois )
(Source Apple) http://docs.info.apple.com/article.h...tnum=106214-fr
Méthode N°1
Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flêche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espaace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2. C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus ! et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY

En fait ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse[/u][/b]

Attention !

Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation. Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK


Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'instal en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir utilitaire disque. (c'est long)


Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Je vous conseil Onyx 10 très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/
Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite


Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande-Option-P-R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut. Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.
Informations supplémentaires

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?v...R&locale=fr_FR

Démarrer en désactivant les extensions

Tous les détails http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche. Astuce : N'appuyez sur la touche Majuscule qu'après le son de démarrage.

A l'issue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.



Eant donné l'usage de ce mac, il me semble suffire, et qui est superflu de le remplacer.
Pour des applications plus gourmandes, images lourdes, vidéo, il serait utile de rajouter de la RAM

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2009)

faire simple

-reparer les autorisations
via utilitaire disque ( dans utilitaire

réparer verifier le volume via utilitaire disque du cd d'install
(preferable à fsck)

-eliminer les fichiers superflus inutiles 
(onyx)

--
indiquer quel OX 

Envisager d'acheter de la memoire
( 1GB max reparti entre les 2 emplacement  , usine et ajout utilisateur)

Et eventuellement reinstaller l'OS


----------



## i.catch (23 Février 2009)

Waouh merci Pierre22 et pascal ç Je vais imprimer tout cela et le faire dès que possible. Pour la mémoire à acheter, c'est idiot mais je prends quel modèle,à combien et je l'achète où? Mille mercis encore


----------



## pascalformac (23 Février 2009)

t'es plus un nioube macg  !
et il y a des sujets ( dont des épinglés) 100% mémoire
et sinon tu charges l'excellent freeware  mactracker qui aura TOUTES les infos techs des mac ( tous, le tien , celui de  ta môman , les derniers)


----------



## ben206stras (23 Février 2009)

Là, simplement, à voir la liste des caractéristiques de ton iMac, selon le félin qui n'est pas précisé, mais la mémoire me paraît un peu faiblarde


----------

